
Ask HN: How to select the right cloud provider? - telmich
I am wondering, how do you select your cloud provider?<p>I am very curious to hear, what your criteria are (price, location, features) and which cloud provider you select by default.<p>Here in Switzerland, often hostings from within the country are chosen.
======
Artemix
I generally go with the known ones, the things I search for are generally the
privacy statements and the pricing handling clearness.

For example, I needed an object storage publicly accessible over HTTP, so I
looked into Amazon S3, which I didn't even bother trying, because apart from
the fact that their docs are very poorly written, the pricings pages are a
huge mess and I still haven't managed to see what were the real costs, and how
they were handled.

While disliking Microsoft, I decided to try Azure, for their blob storage, and
not only the privacy statements were way easier to reach, the pricings page
was really clear and easy to understand. Furthermore, their administration
panel is nicely done, unlike AWS.

